
Docker Can Make Your Life Easier as a Developer - ScottWRobinson
https://stackabuse.com/how-docker-can-make-your-life-easier-as-a-developer/
======
mailslot
... Unless you work with people that treat the Dockerfile like a garbage bin
of dependency hell and don’t care because “that’s what Docker is for.”

Often, I find the loudest containerization zealots tend to write the most
fragile code. “Impossible” environment errors aren’t handled because:
“Docker.”

When asking, WTF are you using package X? “You shouldn’t care. If doesn’t
affect you, because Docker.”

Docker is great in skilled hands. Everywhere else, however, it can become
another way to skip over best practices and tightly couple code to “perfect”
environments.

There are so few articles about Docker anti-patterns, but the list is huge.

